

Processing in JS is beautiful - bcx
http://processingjs.org/

======
replicatorblog
The Processing.JS port is amazing in and of itself, but also check out the
portfolio of the guy who designed the site, Alistair MacDonald. You can see an
index of his Processing experiments here:<http://www.hyper-
metrix.com/#Processing>. You can also follow him on Twitter @F1LT3R. Very
interesting work.

------
neovive
I remember reading about the JS port of Processing last year. It's amazing to
see what can be accomplished with the HTML5 canvas. Hopefully, the adoption of
HTML5 is faster than most other standards, otherwise, it's almost easier to
download a plugin.

